

Fixing Ubuntu's broken excuse for a login screen - ax0n
http://www.h-i-r.net/2009/12/fixing-ubuntus-broken-excuse-for-login.html

======
nailer
If you're concerned about account enumeration on a desktop OS (server edition
doesn't use X), then you can disable it in GDM.

This seems like an angry rant by someone who doesn't bother investigating
anything.

------
randallsquared
Or install kubuntu-desktop, switch to it for login (kdm), and select the Gnome
environment there. I find this provides me with a nicer login screen, and a
nicer set of pointers (for some reason), without starting any other KDE stuff
when I actually login, so it doesn't slow down my system.

When I buy a new machine, I may actually have the spare power to run KDE
entirely. :/

